# Sevens



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi

I have tried searching but can't find the info... 

Can you take food/drink into the sevens? If so are there limitations? (as in you can take water only or similar) 

Thanks


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> Hi
> 
> I have tried searching but can't find the info...
> 
> ...


No food and beverage is allowed into the venue Rochelle.

FAQs | Emirates Airline Dubai Rugby Sevens

cheers
Mark


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

doh! Poor searching. 

thanks .


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> doh! Poor searching.
> 
> thanks .


It's ok, you're just a Kiwi


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

:spit: 



:clap2:

I'll take it


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

and they don't let you take your beer out of the grounds so drink it all up before you leave!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I remember going there for that friendly football match between Bergen and Barcelona (I think?), it was easy to get to, there were no actual seats, just stands to sit on and when you leave be prepared to spend as long as the match to get out, the traffic was horrendous! I would advise you rent a car as it might cost you a bit in a taxi thanks to all the waiting time!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

There are buses out (back to festival city so thats nice and close!). 

ITs getting there that will be a pain.. No point renting a car if we are drinking (which we will be  lol )


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Who else is going to this?! We should meet up! Im going with a few other members of the forum... PM me if you want to exchange numbers.

Edit: Whats a kiwi? Seriously, I dont know... so dont jump on me because of it...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

A "Kiwi" is either the flightless bird native to NZ, the fruit OR it also refers to someone who is from NZ 

And Rochelle, well by the time you get out of the stadium and onto the main road you will be sober cuz it takes a loooong time.

I would suspect tomorrow will be the most crowded as it's free, I didn't know that!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I didn't either!!! Wow crazy 

Lol.. Nightshadow.. same as calling you a Yank . We are with my husbands work so prob should stick with the group seeing as they paid for us  

Meh.. I am happy with waiting. Can't let the crowds stop you or you wont do anything fun


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> I didn't either!!! Wow crazy
> 
> Lol.. Nightshadow.. same as calling you a Yank . We are with my husbands work so prob should stick with the group seeing as they paid for us
> 
> Meh.. I am happy with waiting. Can't let the crowds stop you or you wont do anything fun


See the thing is, haha, we arent necessarily happy to call ourselves Yanks..... 
Every time someone says Yanks or Yankees, I picture a southern hillbilly type, with a long red beard, chewing on a reed in overall jeans... with no shoes on in Alabama somewhere. Haha, maybe thats just from the cartoons growing up or whatever... but thats the image in my head. 

Then again, after GW Bush was president, UGH, Im not sure what we are anymore. That guy put the US on everyone's sh*tlist. Including us Americans! (One of the reasons I left, its embarrassing to admit being American sometimes and for the record, I never voted for that idiot!)


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> See the thing is, haha, we arent necessarily happy to call ourselves Yanks.....
> Every time someone says Yanks or Yankees, I picture a southern hillbilly type, with a long red beard, chewing on a reed in overall jeans... with no shoes on in Alabama somewhere. Haha, maybe thats just from the cartoons growing up or whatever... but thats the image in my head.


I thought you were all like that?!?! 

Lol.. Kiwi isn't offensive at all.. its just easier than saying 'New Zealander' all the time  and yes after our national bird (google them.. they are quite cute). 



Nightshadow said:


> .
> 
> Then again, after GW Bush was president, UGH, Im not sure what we are anymore. That guy put the US on everyone's sh*tlist. Including us Americans! (One of the reasons I left, its embarrassing to admit being American sometimes and for the record, I never voted for that idiot!)




I didn't think anyone voted for him?!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

no one voted for him, not even himself or Cheney


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I did.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

well I guess he was bound to get ONE vote


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

But I am glad to say at the last minute, I decided against Obama. If it sounds too good to be true....


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's politics, it's all about lying and who is the best at it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes it is... But I would much rather have a hilly billy who is proud to be an american then the suave guy who apologizes for being an american.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

But you're assuming whatever each of them says is true, you can always pretend to be proud or to give a damn. It doesn't mean you are or you care. it's all about policy, it doesn't mean he actually feels that way.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll pick the southern idiot who talks from his heart and makes an ass of himself... I kind of relate to that a bit better. 

What is the sevens???


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

The Rugby Sevens is this weekend. Lots of fun even if you have no idea about the game!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Lots of big burly men with huge thighs and tight shorts!!! No idea about the rules of the game but who cares x


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Lots of big burly men with huge thighs and tight shorts!!! No idea about the rules of the game but who cares x


I'm sold! Where can I find these SEVEN men?


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Whats even better is the two teams are only on for 14 minutes before they so kindly change the view for you by swapping teams   


Its a HUGE event in NZ, tickets sell out within minutes and EVERYONE dresses up  My brother went to the last one as a storm trooper


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> A "Kiwi" is either the flightless bird native to NZ, the fruit OR it also refers to someone who is from NZ
> 
> And Rochelle, well by the time you get out of the stadium and onto the main road you will be sober cuz it takes a loooong time.
> 
> I would suspect tomorrow will be the most crowded as it's free, I didn't know that!


Friday is always the busiest by a considerable margin.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I was the designated driver one year so didn't drink - it was so funny watching the state of everyone else by the end of the night! Have to say the Aussies and Kiwis were the most drunk, closely followed by the Brits of course!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Its our national sport (rugby)  

And we actually excel at something on the world stage.. let us celebrate 

I would have thought finals day would be the crazy one!? I am super excited.. Got my face paint ready


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> See the thing is, haha, we arent necessarily happy to call ourselves Yanks.....
> Every time someone says Yanks or Yankees, I picture a southern hillbilly type, with a long red beard, chewing on a reed in overall jeans... with no shoes on in Alabama somewhere. Haha, maybe thats just from the cartoons growing up or whatever... but thats the image in my head.
> 
> Then again, after GW Bush was president, UGH, Im not sure what we are anymore. That guy put the US on everyone's sh*tlist. Including us Americans! (One of the reasons I left, its embarrassing to admit being American sometimes and for the record, I never voted for that idiot!)


I take offense to this being from Texas. Even though i not a Bush fan (the president that is) .

Either way im getting wasted all day Friday 8am to 9pm. See you guys there. USA, USA, USA.


----------



## Kiwi Johno (Sep 27, 2010)

markuslives said:


> It's ok, you're just a Kiwi


?????


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Kiwi Johno said:


> ?????


markuslives is an aussie


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

The sevens was awesome. I will be attending next year for sure.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wait! It's not over yet! Wished I had gone, watched our game against the Welsh, they were rightfully thrashed! Now have to face England.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

I just went yesterday and boozed all day. There is no way i could have gone today as well. Ya New Zealand looked good as always. And the US took 2 out 3, oh ya.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol South Africa are thrashing them now though

The Aussies were beaten by England at the last minute! Oh well, what to expect, they're just Aussies


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

SWIIIIIIIIING LOWWWWW SWEEEEEEET CHARRRRRRIOT!

HUZZAH!!

Yours ovally,

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand Esq.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

England suck! New Zealand deserved it!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> England suck! New Zealand deserved it!


Now, now, don't be a sore loser !!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not, I'm just stating the facts


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I'm not, I'm just stating the facts


Sore Loser


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dreamer, can't accept the fact that you won by the luck of the Irish


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Be nice Moe, it's only a game, every team played well and whoever won deserved to win xx We're English, not Irish - different country btw xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know but England invaded the Irish centuries ago and took their luck, hence why you have the luck of the Irish  I don't think they've ever won a tournament because of that 

And I was so happy when England beat the Aussies but then they had to make me mad lol


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> I just went yesterday and boozed all day. There is no way i could have gone today as well. Ya New Zealand looked good as always. And the US took 2 out 3, oh ya.


I went on Friday with a few people from here, my goodness... it was a super fun time but I think for the first time in my life I have to use this one word: 

SUNBRELLA! 

LOL. Holy crap, sitting in the same spot, drinking beer with the sun in your face the entire time, not easy at all! I look like two-face now from Batman, one side is darker than the other. Anyway, it was a tremendous good time, did nothing but drink since like noon time till around midnight. Haha. 

Also, the bus line going to Media City is fake... we waited in that line for a bus while the JBR/JLT bus line had 3-4 buses come and go. Dont take that line!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> I take offense to this being from Texas. Even though i not a Bush fan (the president that is) .
> 
> Either way im getting wasted all day Friday 8am to 9pm. See you guys there. USA, USA, USA.


I dont really think that Texas is considered "The South" to be honest... neither is NM, Arizona, California... you guys are too far west. Arkansas is probably the last state to be part of that Southern dealie there. 

Just the term Yankees, was used by southerners during the civil war to refer to the northerners and thats what I imagine when a brit or anyone says "yanks". Yosamite Sam even, from the Bugs Bunny cartoons! Haha.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks for the trivia LOL

can't believe I missed out. D'oh! Double D'oh!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> thanks for the trivia LOL
> 
> can't believe I missed out. D'oh! Double D'oh!



Moe, Ive been asked by a few people if I am Arabic or spoken to in Arabic... thats how dark Ive gotten from the sunburn, haha, which is pretty cool. Maybe now Ill be allowed to drive like a madman down SZR and not get in trouble!! Woooo hoooo!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've tried acting like a madman but sadly I still can't get away with it! I think I need to wear that abaya and ring thingy plus that dishdasha to go nuts


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Its amazing you guys got burnt!  I am SOOOO white but don't burn here as the sun is so much weaker than NZ. Spent two days in the sun with no sunscreen and have no sunburn!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I keep telling people how much stronger the Sun is down there but not even I could believe it until I first landed in NZ. It's not so much the heat but the Sun just feels stronger, even in winter when it's cold.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you have sunshine in NZ 

Congrats to the English. Unfortunately they have outplayed us in just about every sport in the last month :-(


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

markuslives said:


> Do you have sunshine in NZ
> 
> Congrats to the English. Unfortunately they have outplayed us in just about every sport in the last month :-(


Most sporting of you to say so. :yo: In the rugby at least it was "A damn close-run thing."

And it must be said that an Englishman derives much pleasure in turning over the Aussies primarily because its such a blasted difficult thing to do, and happens with enough irregularity as to make each event a memorable one.

Yours most respectfully

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand Esq


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

markuslives said:


> Do you have sunshine in NZ
> 
> Congrats to the English. Unfortunately they have outplayed us in just about every sport in the last month :-(



 

... not often..


----------

